# 15 year old wanting to bulk up.



## MaxL (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Im Max Im 15 years old and have been going to the gym for around 8 months now.

I am currently 76kg ,6ft2 and I am looking to gain around 5kg+ to build mass. I play american football and my position requires some bulking up on my part. I would love some advice on what foods to eat to gain that weight and gain muscle mass. I currently go to the gym 6 days a week.

Currently:

Bench: 60 kg

Barbell Curl: 45 kg

Leg press : 140 kg

Squat: 80 kg

Deadlift: 80kg.

My arms are biggest part of my body 15" and I am looking to increase my strength in my chest seeing as my bench press is slightly disappointing.

Would love to hear some ideas on nutrition from u guys and any advice to reach my goals. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MaxL said:


> Hi Im Max Im 15 years old and have been going to the gym for around 8 months now.
> 
> I am currently 76kg ,6ft2 and I am looking to gain around 5kg+ to build mass. I play american football and my position requires some bulking up on my part. I would love some advice on what foods to eat to gain that weight and gain muscle mass. I currently go to the gym 6 days a week.
> 
> ...


lots of salmon, natty peanut butter, red meat, oats, sweet potatoes, fruit, veg, turkey, chicken and whey x


----------



## MaxL (Jul 27, 2009)

Thnx I have whey protein but I know that im gonna have to increase my calorie intake.


----------

